# Fifa 15. Arriva il calciomercato in tempo reale.Trasferimenti Estate



## admin (9 Luglio 2015)

Su Fifa 15 arriva il calciomercato in tempo reali. Gli sviluppatori dell'EA Sport hanno deciso di introdurre i trasferimenti di calciomercato, Estate 2015, in tempo reale per i videogiocatori alle prese con Fifa Ultima Team. In questo modo, troveremo, da subito, Bacca, Bertolacci e Luiz Adriano al Milan. Dybala alla Juve, Kondogbia all'Inter, Pirlo a New York e così via.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Fifa 15 arriva il calciomercato in tempo reali. Gli sviluppatori dell'EA Sport hanno deciso di introdurre i trasferimenti di calciomercato, Estate 2015, in tempo reale per i videogiocatori alle prese con Fifa Ultima Team. In questo modo, troveremo, da subito, Bacca, Bertolacci e Luiz Adriano al Milan. Dybala alla Juve, Kondogbia all'Inter, Pirlo a New York e così via.



Ottimo , però dovrebbero sistemare gli 99864849 bug del gioco per poterci giocare ahahaha


----------

